# Good Back Workouts?



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anyone got any good upper back workouts to really bring out shape there and maybe a bit lower back, i am currently doing pull downs once a week but want something to help me alot more that will really bring my back on. Thanks


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

dead lifts mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Deadlifts

wide grip chin ups

bent over row

Thats all you need


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BIG-UNC said:



> dead lifts mate





nathanlowe said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> wide grip chin ups
> 
> ...


Cheers lads, are they once a week still or what?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

It all depends on your workout.

Most people here train back once a week along with biceps or triceps.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> It all depends on your workout.
> 
> Most people here train back once a week along with biceps or triceps.


Yes i do back and biceps at the moment once a week, will it be worth doing deadlifts monday another back exercise thurs?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How long have u been training


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> How long have u been training


Year and half why mate?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> im having trouble believing youve been training for that long.you seem to ask the most basic of weight training questions but also seem to "know" alot about taking gear..
> 
> i hope your not one of these guys who has started the gym and gear at the same time. :confused1:


Not exactly the same time lol i just havnt learned names of workouts but do know most and just wanted oppinions on better back workouts than the results am getting now


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Do deadlifts if you want, some like them and some don't. Can't beat them for overall development and back builder.

So i got 2 ideas for you mate:

1)

Deadlift

Chins

Bent over rows

2)

Wide pullups

Cable row with "v" attachment

1 arm DB row

I quite happily use these or have even done workouts purely bent over rowing


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> you shouldnt even consider steroids if you havent got a good training program..?
> 
> you said your currently doing pulldowns once a week know wonder your not getting any gains..
> 
> id stop taking gear and spend more time researching how to weight train properly first mate.


Yeah yeah av heard all that before, so wot do you think i could do and when to help my back please? By the way is that a REAL dolphin your dancing with :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lux said:


> Do deadlifts if you want, some like them and some don't. Can't beat them for overall development and back builder.
> 
> So i got 2 ideas for you mate:
> 
> ...


And how did the bent over row only go? how many times a week would you reccomed without overtraining?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I personally do back once a week, if you hit it hard enough that should be sufficient


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> ive given you all the advice i think you need...lux has a good back..
> 
> good luck


Thanks bud


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I personally do back once a week, if you hit it hard enough that should be sufficient


What back workouts do you do?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I personally do back once a week, if you hit it hard enough that should be sufficient


I deadlift upto 3x per week


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

crazypaver1 said:


> And how did the bent over row only go? how many times a week would you reccomed without overtraining?


 Truthfully? I did ok on them but i was only using them as training at home and was very limited with equipment. Was a bit tough on the lower back trying to keep form but i also feel this helped it get stronger.

If you only have limited equipment and rows are all that you can do? Then use variations!

Pulling to lower abs, to upper abs, palms facing away, palms facing you. Lay on raised bench and simultaneous db row. Single arm rows.

If you are doing SLDL for your hams on your leg day this will also work your back and traps to some extent as well.

Frequency is down to the rest of your training and routine structure. Most do well with once a week with occasionally ramping frequency up to twice a week


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> I deadlift upto 3x per week


Lol, you're superhuman though mate!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> What back workouts do you do?


Pullups and bent over rows are the core, with other things thrown in, like one arm DB rows (really like those).

Starting doing my deads again soon though, defo worth giving a go mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Lol, you're superhuman though mate!


Nah I just have poor (for me...) deadlift technique. :cursing:

Anyone can DL 3x or even 4x per week, it's all about the Workout Programming, the effort you expend and %s used.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lux said:


> Truthfully? I did ok on them but i was only using them as training at home and was very limited with equipment. Was a bit tough on the lower back trying to keep form but i also feel this helped it get stronger.
> 
> If you only have limited equipment and rows are all that you can do? Then use variations!
> 
> ...


I do have limited equipment use at home but still have quite good setup, also i have lower back probs for deadlift but can cope with bent over rows and pull downs but again due to limited equipment have no pull up bar, Any ideas?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Nah I just have poor (for me...) deadlift technique. :cursing:
> 
> Anyone can DL 3x or even 4x per week, it's all about the Workout Programming, the effort you expend and %s used.


Really? I've never heard that. Would prob kill a lazy kit like me :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Really? I've never heard that. Would prob kill a lazy kit like me :whistling:


Squatting 4x per week will be my fave though


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha! You're a sick man!


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

crazypaver1 said:


> I do have limited equipment use at home but still have quite good setup, also i have lower back probs for deadlift but can cope with bent over rows and pull downs but again due to limited equipment have no pull up bar, Any ideas?


I've dealifted, squatted and even rowed with a bad back. Kind of bullied my body into fixing itself. Only on the occasions that it was just too much i would raise the bench on blocks and do db rows while laying face down. Raise the bench just enough for the db's to not touch the floor.

If you can row and pulldowns for now you should be ok. Whats your back probs? Just aching? How tight are your hamstrings? I ask as this can cause a lot of lower back probs for some. Don't neglect your lower back if its weak, use good mornings if not doing and form of deadlifts.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Is that heavy deadlifting 3x week?
> 
> High rep, low rep etc
> 
> ...


It's a more complicated process than I can explain in a short post before bed.

Basically you need to know how many heavy sessions pw will put you in an over trained state and back down from there.

You need to understand the impact of your other goals on your DL recovery, and need to consider how many DL sessions you need.

You need to consider how a DL variation will fit into your routine and meet your needs, or would your needs be better served using a standard DL.

You need to monitor your technique and effort expended against where you expected to be that workout, and programme your workouts to include things such as Stress/Intensity/Volume Blocks.

All the while monitoring for over training.

If you want a cookie cutter answer, then do:

1 day and over 80%1rm, and 1day at under 80%1rm. Add days if required, adjust %1rm as required to recover and allow progression.

The above ^^^ answer will work for a while, but not forever. Thats when the Programming comes in.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Have you got anywhere to do chins and/or pullups when you have got the strength for them? Anywhere outside?

I go for a few mile run round the estate and stop at the kids playground to do circuit of chins, knee raises and dips.

Anything in your garden you could use?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its all about ME (maximum effort) DE (dynamic effort) and the other one EE (explosive effort?) its late..lol

If your gonna do squats or DLs 3 or more times per week, you cant always go maximum effort or you will overtrain.

Powerlifters work on speed and explosive power rotationally with all out max lifts.

SD


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lux said:


> I've dealifted, squatted and even rowed with a bad back. Kind of bullied my body into fixing itself. Only on the occasions that it was just too much i would raise the bench on blocks and do db rows while laying face down. Raise the bench just enough for the db's to not touch the floor.
> 
> If you can row and pulldowns for now you should be ok. Whats your back probs? Just aching? How tight are your hamstrings? I ask as this can cause a lot of lower back probs for some. Don't neglect your lower back if its weak, use good mornings if not doing and form of deadlifts.


Just a lower back ache but bad, i seem to have it most of the time even if i just sit down for 5mins, no prob with my hamstrings that i can tell,


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lux said:


> Have you got anywhere to do chins and/or pullups when you have got the strength for them? Anywhere outside?
> 
> I go for a few mile run round the estate and stop at the kids playground to do circuit of chins, knee raises and dips.
> 
> Anything in your garden you could use?


I can make some were if it will help me enuf to make it worth my while?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Its all about ME (maximum effort) DE (dynamic effort) and the other one EE (explosive effort?) its late..lol
> 
> If your gonna do squats or DLs 3 or more times per week, you cant always go maximum effort or you will overtrain.
> 
> ...


ME Max Effort

DE Dynamic Effort (Explosive)

RE Repetative Effort

But there is also technique to consider.

Olympic Lifters have upto 30 training sessions per week, and rarely have a week off, yet do this with minimal overtraining.

If you want to get better as long distance running, do more long distance running.

If you want to get better at deadlifting, deadlift more.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

crazypaver1 said:


> I can make some were if it will help me enuf to make it worth my while?


If you can easily lift all the weight you have for the pulldowns then you want to start thinking of doing pullups using bodyweight then adding some extra.

Chins, pullups and variations of rows are good but that still leaves lower back a bit left out. Don't want to do that and cause it to be a weak link.

You want to get your doc to check your lower back then start thinking properly about strengthening that area mate.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lux said:


> If you can easily lift all the weight you have for the pulldowns then you want to start thinking of doing pullups using bodyweight then adding some extra.
> 
> Chins, pullups and variations of rows are good but that still leaves lower back a bit left out. Don't want to do that and cause it to be a weak link.
> 
> You want to get your doc to check your lower back then start thinking properly about strengthening that area mate.


Doc reckons its from not warming up properly:confused1: but i do cardio before workout now and still have it and that was about 3months ago, i will go docs again but what lower back workouts can i do to start strengthining it? thanks


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Doc reckons its from not warming up properly:confused1: but i do cardio before workout now and still have it and that was about 3months ago, i will go docs again but what lower back workouts can i do to start strengthining it? thanks


Hyperextensions or light deadlifts


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Doc reckons its from not warming up properly:confused1: but i do cardio before workout now and still have it and that was about 3months ago, i will go docs again but what lower back workouts can i do to start strengthining it? thanks


Does your doc lift weights?


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

crazypaver1 said:


> Doc reckons its from not warming up properly:confused1: but i do cardio before workout now and still have it and that was about 3months ago, i will go docs again but what lower back workouts can i do to start strengthining it? thanks


For warming up i would personally do (might not be right) is very light deadlifts. Or dorsal raises, maybe bodyweight good mornings

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/strengthening/body_weight/dorsal_raise.php

Also this stretch at the end really helps me

http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/ErectorSpinae/Squatting.html


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> Does your doc lift weights?


Na he a fat bastard lol why wot would you guess it is caused by?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Deadlifts, followed by chins, get strong on both, really strong.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Na he a fat bastard lol why wot would you guess it is caused by?


What I'm saying is if your doc doesn't lift weights then he's picking up his book of fob offs and excuses, picking a random page and having you (partially) beleive what he says because he's a doctor.

By fobbing you off it requires he do no further work, as he has laid the blame at your doorstep.

If he lifted then you could discuss with him your warm up protocol and technique.

Goto a rugby physio.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> What I'm saying is if your doc doesn't lift weights then he's picking up his book of fob offs and excuses, picking a random page and having you (partially) beleive what he says because he's a doctor.
> 
> By fobbing you off it requires he do no further work, as he has laid the blame at your doorstep.
> 
> ...


Rugby physio? would a cyropracter help me at all for pain in lower back or are they just bone people?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Nytol said:


> Deadlifts, followed by chins, get strong on both, really strong.


 Thats all there is to say every thing else is a side road on the path to a big back.

There are some points to focus on.

Chin ups, pull from a deadhang with a slightly past shoulder width with palms facing away from the body. You do not need a stupidly wide grip like Arnold would state in the old books. Try to avoid all momentium, drive your elbows down so you pull with your back not biceps, contract fully at the top of the movement and then do your negative very slowly ESPECIALLY if you are poor at chins and can not complete many per set.

Deadlifts, form is key many plers seem to mess form up on this lift and some people have the audacity to say its an easy lift. Arms straight down grip the bar where ever they land, feet just in side your arms, head up at all times. If your back rounds a bit so be it this may be how your form develops just keep the head up at all times. Make sure your legs are getting the bar to your knees before the back takes all the stress. At the top of the movement stand erect and strong do not lean back like crazy like you may see amateur powerlifts do, then lower under relative control. The negative creates the greatest muscle growth response but after a certain weight you cant lower it always perfectly dont worry about this.

Here is how i view the other lifts for back. Once you have built the back and need to focus on other areas such as legs for my self you may not wish to tax your self like crazy doing deadlifts when you need to conserve energy for leg day in that case substituting with rows is fine your back will not shrink but good luck building a really good back with rows unless your genetically gifted beyond believe at which point training is really an excuse as to why your getting so massive instead of just genetics and drugs:lol:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Why o Why o WHy o WHy

have you gone on steroids ?


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Con said:


> Chin ups, pull from a deadhang with a slightly past shoulder width with palms facing away from the body.


What are the advantages of palms facing away, i thought chins should be done with palms facing, and pullups done with palms facing away?


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a killer...

Weighted wide grip chins - 3 sets of three (as heavy as you can manage) with all the emphasis on the negative (very slowly down).

3 x 3 sets of wide grip chins - without added weight. Use a chin machine and negative slowly on one hand (use assistance if you need to).

finally, finish with single arm dumbell rows. Make sure the weight comes up to your hip - not your arm pit - and try to maintain a bent arm, but do not curl the weight. You will have to go a lot lighter than usual if you want to use this technique.

seriosu pain with this workout, lots and lots of doms.


----------



## POWERPANTS97 (Jan 14, 2009)

Deads - 1 warm up set, 2 work sets (increasing weight each set, 6-8 reps on last set)

Underhand grip BB rows - 1 warm up, 1 set to beyond failure (use rest pause, descending set, negatives, partials etc)

Pullovers and pull down - super setted x 2 (with the pull downs keep the elbows in front of the wrists when you pull down and bring the bar to the lower chest region. This will shift the focus onto the lower lats.) Got to failure on both.

PP97


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Deadlift usually 3x6

Chins 3x as many as i can or a 20 repper resp pause set

Rows 2 or 3 sets of 8

Thats all i do, and ive had better back growth than ever, as con said deads and chins are your best bet

I only do them once a week


----------



## solomonr (Jan 3, 2009)

Back is my favourite day of the week, had a class workout yesterday..

Underhand grip lat pulldowns

Bent over rows

DB bent over rows, slightly different grip to above more like a T bar row

Very wide grip seated rows - loving these at the moment, really hit the lats

Deadlifts - have had a bit of time off from deads are theyre very taxing on the CNS so was nice to do some again.

Also, as Con mentioned, concentrate on the negative rep on your deadlifts, any exercise for that matter i suppose.

Ive been seeing much better improvements in thickness since i slowed down the negative.


----------

